# Industry 9 EGO wheelset.... F-i-n-a-l-l-y!!!



## keninshiro (Jun 27, 2007)

Phew!!! After waiting for 15 months, they finally arrive!! To folks who are still waiting, wondering... here's some juice to quench the thirst.

The first impression is they are very well made, unlike some of the Mavic's i saw with their red anodized hubs scratched out of the box, these pups came pristine. They are a tad lighter compared to my old 07' Eurus... they came with 30mm niobium hoops and to my surprise, they are WAY narrower than any hoops out there. The nice touches are the laser etched logo on each spokes and a larger logo on the hubs. They even threw in 4 spare spokes in the package just in case... i only wish they'd include skewers, if not wheel bags since this wheelset cost a shiyt load of money... at least a manual or some stickers?!:mad2: 

Anyway, slapping the tyres on were ok task... you don't have to wrestle your way in. Once they are inflated... i took them for a ride and i just can't wipe that silly grin off my face for the first 10 mins!!! They are unreal smooth, it's an instantanious feeling you get right after switching from Eurus. Well... even a moron can tell you it's because of the hybrid ceramic bearings they used but it's so buttery smooth... you have to try one to know what i'm saying. The wheels are solid, the same projectile feeling from hard wheels like the Eurus when you slam on the pedals... needless to say, I9's straight lacing works.

All and all, i would rate this a good buy. I know you can get many similar or even better hand build wheels for much less but hey... i'm into bling and these wheels has shot my bike to Blingdom!:thumbsup: 

Eric.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

SWEET!! I9 IMO has the nicest looking hubs and spokes to date. These are my next wheels with Edge Carbon rims.


----------



## pimpy (Oct 22, 2003)

very nice bike, love the colour scheme


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

The I9 website has been the same since Feb 2007! I don't even see a way to order street wheels, just mt. bike wheels.  

Your bike is nice, congratulations. :thumbsup:


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

I saw a pair with Edge carbon rims. Sweet stuff. The I9 website doesn't say anything about them. Any idea what the ticket wll be for those?


----------



## Mr. Finn (Aug 6, 2008)

*What kind of $$$*

Just out of curiousity what do those wheels go for?? Extremely sharp BTW!!!!


----------



## keninshiro (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks fellas... these wheels are indeed bling.

I9 website has not been updated for a long time... no date of release, no new pix, no nothing which is ashame since they have such large crowd of followers.

I bought them a tad more expensive then the U.S listed price, that's mainly due to currency exchange, shipping and import tax hence it's different from place to place.


----------



## cogswell23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice ride. Really.

I9 makes beautifully machined, exquisxitely precise hubs, no doubt about it. So, not to piss in your oatmeal, but gimme steel j-bend spokes any day of the week over fat aluminum spokes. At least these are bladed unlike the mtb fat monstrosities, but still. I mean, have you seen the wind tunnel numbers for the Mavic Zircal spokes? Hint: not very aero. Those things, like these, are a triumph of marketing over function. But at least they look sharp. Really, looks great.

I9 makes regular flanged MTB hubs for j-bend spokes. Maybe they'll do the same for the road hubs, I dunno. I really, truly do think their hubs are a superior product.


----------



## keninshiro (Jun 27, 2007)

cogswell23 said:


> Nice ride. Really.
> 
> I9 makes beautifully machined, exquisxitely precise hubs, no doubt about it. So, not to piss in your oatmeal, but gimme steel j-bend spokes any day of the week over fat aluminum spokes. At least these are bladed unlike the mtb fat monstrosities, but still. I mean, have you seen the wind tunnel numbers for the Mavic Zircal spokes? Hint: not very aero. Those things, like these, are a triumph of marketing over function. But at least they look sharp. Really, looks great.
> 
> I9 makes regular flanged MTB hubs for j-bend spokes. Maybe they'll do the same for the road hubs, I dunno. I really, truly do think their hubs are a superior product.



No worries, no hard feelings here.... eveyone are entitled to their own views.

I like old skool j-bend wheels as well... sweet wheels like Mavic open pro ceramic laced to Tune hubs are bling as well as superior in function. But then again, like classic cars... they exist for certain reasons and for most, contemporary retro modern cars fits the bill better. I for one like retro and old skool design but with a modern twist, like these pairs of I9 EGO. The niobium hoops are reminecense of what a 2005 Campy Eurus looks like, the hubs are HED inspired but the modern twist are the ways the spokes are designed (yes, VERY bladed... not as thin as your steel Sapim X-rays though) and reverse screwed to the hubs. A nice touch is also the fact that they come in many bling colors instead of your boring black. I'm also a firm believer of advancing with technology, i know we are fed by many techno marketing mumbo-jumbo daily (i work in an advertising agency, i do that shiyt everyday hence i can sense bull$hit miles away...LOL) but we are also smart enough to distinguish lemons when we see one.

I've done my research ages ago on I9s', in fact... i even own a set of their MTB version, red as well. I bought into their mumbo-jumbo because their MTB wheelset ROCKS, hence why the confidence in their road sibling. 

Anyhow, this is just my 2 cents worth.:thumbsup: 

p.s: MTB wheels don't need to go through wind tunnel to know if they works.


----------



## smokey0066 (Mar 6, 2006)

I was going to order a set in sept/oct time frame. When i found out the lead time i said thanks and hung up.


----------



## keninshiro (Jun 27, 2007)

Gotta have patience if you want something... or you can just hunt for it, simple as that.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

keninshiro said:


> No worries, no hard feelings here.... eveyone are entitled to their own views.
> 
> I like old skool j-bend wheels as well... sweet wheels like Mavic open pro ceramic laced to Tune hubs are bling as well as superior in function. But then again, like classic cars... they exist for certain reasons and for most, contemporary retro modern cars fits the bill better. I for one like retro and old skool design but with a modern twist, like these pairs of I9 EGO. The niobium hoops are [reminiscent] of what a 2005 Campy Eurus looks like, the hubs are HED inspired but the modern twist are the ways the spokes are designed (yes, VERY bladed... not as thin as your steel Sapim X-rays though) and reverse screwed to the hubs. A nice touch is also the fact that they come in many bling colors instead of your boring black. I'm also a firm believer of advancing with technology, i know we are fed by many techno marketing mumbo-jumbo daily (i work in an advertising agency, i do that shiyt everyday hence i can sense bull$hit miles away...LOL) but we are also smart enough to distinguish lemons when we see one.
> 
> ...


Great response. I'm with you all the way.


----------



## cogswell23 (Aug 15, 2007)

FWIW, I happened to notice that someone is selling a paire of I9 carbon rimmed road wheels on the RBR classifieds.

38mm rims, presumably the Edge Composites. I have no involvement with the seller. Just passing it along, since people were mentioning not being down with the lead time from I9.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

i9 wheels are nice but way too loud


----------



## keninshiro (Jun 27, 2007)

I can understand the I9s' being too loud, bling, flashy... call it whatever but sometimes in ours lives, we must live a little. We don't have to wear Mark Jacob bling clocks (i call them clocks bcos it's so f**king BIG) on our wrist nor giant Armani belts on daily basis to flash em'... that is loud by comparison.... for cycling, we can roll out the skeleton once in awhile for shock values...


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

So true, life would suck if all we had were XXX hubs laced to openpros/nio30s.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

no i mean loud as in decibels!!

but the mtb wheels are all i have experience with...


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

serious bling - they look bulletproof too. I like the matching red anodizing bits on your bike. How much do they weigh?


----------



## keninshiro (Jun 27, 2007)

alexb618 said:


> no i mean loud as in decibels!!
> 
> but the mtb wheels are all i have experience with...


OOppss... my bad!:blush2: 

To my surprise, the EGOs' are quiet compared to the Italians; Campy and Fulcrum. They have a soft whirling sound, almost undetactable. If you ride in noisy streets, the sound is totally muffled... like Shimanos.

MTB wheels on the other hand is loud, but at an acceptable level... much like Chris Kings. The loudest hub i've ever experienced are Hope's Pro II.... your friends riding in the woods with you will hear you coming miles away!


----------



## keninshiro (Jun 27, 2007)

rellimreeb said:


> serious bling - they look bulletproof too. I like the matching red anodizing bits on your bike. How much do they weigh?


I haven't weight them individually hence i don't know the answer but my bike's total weight is 7kg sharp.:thumbsup:


----------



## thunderbolt413 (Feb 17, 2009)

Industry 9 finally updated their website. I come from MTB background so the first thing I noticed is that they no longer use DT Swiss rims on their offroad sets. They now use homemade rims on all of their wheels, whether it's on- or offroad, with the exception of super ego.

keninshire, you've got a nice looking wheelset! Now I'm tempted to buy one to match my I9all mountain wheels...


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

http://www.industrynine.net/Super_Ego

This wheelset looks pretty good. 1100 grams, Edge 38mm carbon clinchers, ceramic bearings for $2250....not cheap, but it seems reasonable for what you are getting. My only issue would be how these work in crosswinds. I owned a pair of Ksyriums (fat bladed aluminum/zircal spokes) a long time ago and I still think they were the worst wheels to deal with in heavy crosswinds. Much less stable than any deep carbon rim I have ridden.

How do these handle in the wind? The spokes look a little less fat than the Ksyrium's.

I would probably opt for a little less red and yellow, but that is my personal preference. You clearly have a great bike there that shows a lot of attention to detail.


----------



## keninshiro (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks fellas for the heads-ups and the kind words! 

cotocalicyclist ~ To be totally honest, they don't really fair well in crosswinds... i've owned a pair of Zipp 404 that handles better, could be the dipples. I went for a night ride last week and when i reached a crosswind section... i had to held on firm on the bars to keep the bike straight... oh well, we can't have it all can we? ;p

Eric.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Still a nice wheelset made with some high quality parts. I hope you get many good years of riding on them :thumbsup:


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

so what sort of leadtime are we talking about?


----------



## thunderbolt413 (Feb 17, 2009)

My LBS says it's now about 3 months. I9 seemed to increase their price this year, but I need to confirmed that with my LBS. 

Keninshiro, can you tell us more about this wheel set, such as how it compares with other sets besides Zipp 404 you mentioned, and how they feel under different riding circumstances? I'm pretty new to road bike and seriously considering them. Any insight is appreciated!


----------



## LtSpeed03 (Jul 13, 2006)

Well done! Nice bling bike!


----------



## keninshiro (Jun 27, 2007)

thunderbolt413 said:


> My LBS says it's now about 3 months. I9 seemed to increase their price this year, but I need to confirmed that with my LBS.
> 
> Keninshiro, can you tell us more about this wheel set, such as how it compares with other sets besides Zipp 404 you mentioned, and how they feel under different riding circumstances? I'm pretty new to road bike and seriously considering them. Any insight is appreciated!



I've ridden a few pairs of road wheels; a set of steel spoke CP Neutron low profile wheels, CP Eurus and 404s'.

Compared to the Neutrons, I9s have a slightly higher state of inertia due to the mid profile 30mm wheels. Of course, the Neutrons also tends to feel much more springy' because of the steel spokes. But the Neutrons are always better as climbers so on flats they lose out a little.

CP Eurus are a set of hard wheels, harder than any i've riden... especially evident if you're using a hard carbon frame like the Scott Addict R series or BMC SL01 of which both i've owned before. I9s have alu spokes too but i think it's the lacing style and lace thickness that sets them apart, somehow the I9s are little more forgiving but still retaining the trigger happy response.

Zipp 404 is a different beast all together. With it's high profile carbon wheels, needless to say the inertia is much higher albeit a lighter overall weight compared to I9. BUT... because of the dimple technology, as much as the nay-Sayers disbelieve in Zipp's techno mumbo-jumbo marketing sales pitch... they do work in crosswinds. I was worried at first when i swing the 404s' at the crosswinds but to my surprise, they feel less affected as opposed to the I9s. My biggest problem with the 404s are as much as Zipp like to admit, they are not as sturdy as say an alu spoke wheel set-up. I experienced brake pad rubs on slow climb when you paddle out of saddle. 

The I9 EGO is very much an in-between-do-it-all wheel. It's ceramic hybrid bearing is the smoothest by far compared to all 3 set of wheels. They fair well for everyday use even in their bling outfit, no wheel flex when you hammer out of saddle... rolls forever and more forgiving under bad condition roads. 

Conclusion is... Not has hard as Eurus, faster than Neutrons on the flats / downhills, zero wheel flex and less rolling inertia than the 404s. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## thunderbolt413 (Feb 17, 2009)

This is the most thorough review of I9 Ego on the 'net and it certainly is very helpful!

Thank you very much keninshiro!!


----------



## soulfly_nyc (Feb 16, 2007)

I picked up a set of I9 mtb wheels last season. Their attention to detail is flawless. I particularly like the pawl engagement on the mtb hubs and the silky ripping sound of the freewheel at speed!

I9 rocks.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

nice write-up!, but face it, those wheels are about the bling factor. Those hubs are awesome.


----------



## keninshiro (Jun 27, 2007)

rellimreeb said:


> nice write-up!, but face it, those wheels are about the bling factor. Those hubs are awesome.


Yup... they're all about the bling factor, if you have it... flaunt it!


----------



## theone29 (Aug 13, 2007)

damn, that's the nicest looking litespeed i've seen. i want the gold set. are those campy chorus 11 on it?


----------



## keninshiro (Jun 27, 2007)

theone29 said:


> damn, that's the nicest looking litespeed i've seen. i want the gold set. are those campy chorus 11 on it?


Thanks again fellas for the kind words.:thumbsup: 

Nope... they're your regular 07' Record compact set.


----------



## theone29 (Aug 13, 2007)

i got 6 bikes and 2 off them are Litespeed, a 2006 Tuscany and a 2007 Vortex. I am putting together a Kuota Kredo w/ 11 speed Chorus. man, i really want the gold one!!! maybe next year. are those clincher or tubular?


----------



## keninshiro (Jun 27, 2007)

They are clinchers... and mighty easy to get tires on too! 

6 bikes? Whhooaarr... bro, you should fix up a Litespeed Archon for your next project!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I saw these in the "Bicycling Buyers Guide" and was going to post for info on these, so I'm glad you beat me to it. 
I think they look beautiful. I like wheels that say they are fast, light, and original, by the way they look. Not by me explaining that the wheels that look like I got them off a bike at Target, are built by hand with "this" brand of hubs and "this other" brand of rims and "these" brand of spokes...


----------



## 1centaur (Nov 3, 2003)

cotocalicyclist said:


> http://www.industrynine.net/Super_Ego
> 
> This wheelset looks pretty good. 1100 grams, Edge 38mm carbon clinchers, ceramic bearings for $2250


Those are tubulars at that weight, which the link shows. Presume 45mm rims will be the clincher choice.

Like the color options.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Oops.... Thanks for catching that. Yes, that weight is a little too good to be true for clinchers.


----------



## keninshiro (Jun 27, 2007)

Nah... i don't think any clinchers can come close to 1100gr. The Egos' are 1440gr...


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

keninshiro said:


> Nah... i don't think any clinchers can come close to 1100gr. The Egos' are 1440gr...


http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...-standard-3-clincher-wheelset-5293.366.0.html

http://www.lewracing.com/proVC1clincher.html

However, I do realize the wheels I linked to were tubulars as Centaur1 pointed out.


----------



## keninshiro (Jun 27, 2007)

For Alu clinchers, the lightest i've seen was Topolino's at 1380gr if i remember correctly... everything else tips over the 1400gr mark.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

The HED Ardennes run about 1376, and the Easton EA9SLX are about 1398....As listed by the manufacturer..


----------



## keninshiro (Jun 27, 2007)

I found another set of light clinchers... Not alus' though but Magnesium... American classic's MAG 300, at 1255gr... pretty impressive indeed.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

keninshiro said:


> Thanks again fellas for the kind words.:thumbsup:
> 
> Nope... they're your regular 07' Record compact set.


Sup Kenninshiro

I did not see your thread when I was in the process of getting the I9 Ego. Anyways it does not matter because I am so glad I got this set. They arrived last Thursday and I rode them this weekend and I was so impressed I can tell the difrence between these and my Mavics Sl. Tim (Seller) was fantastic to deal with straight up person. These were used but looked really good in fact they were on the classifieds here. I ended up shelling out $620.00 shipped from SC to Kansas.

I just want to ask you so hows yours holding up so far?? Any concerns that I might want to keep an eye on?? I am considering getting some Super Egos with the Edge carbon Rims maybe next year thats how much I really like these wheels.


Thanks

Midwest Playa


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

Midwest Playa said:


> Sup Kenninshiro
> 
> I did not see your thread when I was in the process of getting the I9 Ego. Anyways it does not matter because I am so glad I got this set. They arrived last Thursday and I rode them this weekend and I was so impressed I can tell the difrence between these and my Mavics Sl. Tim (Seller) was fantastic to deal with straight up person. These were used but looked really good in fact they were on the classifieds here. I ended up shelling out $620.00 shipped from SC to Kansas.
> 
> ...


I just picked up a set myself and already had a few spoke nipples break on me. I'm sending my set back to I9 for their upgrade program.

How is your set holding up?


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

macming said:


> I just picked up a set myself and already had a few spoke nipples break on me. I'm sending my set back to I9 for their upgrade program.
> 
> How is your set holding up?


I suggest you go for it its worth every penny they charge me $200 to replace all the spokes, the nipples and even change the color of my hubs to red.

When I got them back I was very satisfied w the result, alot stiffer wheel w the steel sapim flat spokes.

Mines were the first generation developed for the Hincappie Racing team.

Heres a pics,

I love these wheels dont get rid of yours you will regret it. 

Midwest Playa.


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

Midwest Playa said:


> I suggest you go for it its worth every penny they charge me $200 to replace all the spokes, the nipples and even change the color of my hubs to red.
> 
> When I got them back I was very satisfied w the result, alot stiffer wheel w the steel sapim flat spokes.
> 
> ...


They look pretty good! Jake offered me an upgrade to carbon rims too. I think I may just pick up some carbon clinchers while I'm at it. I'll get a new frame next year instead hehehe

Thinking of using the Reynolds 46 rims right now eemm...


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

macming said:


> They look pretty good! Jake offered me an upgrade to carbon rims too. I think I may just pick up some carbon clinchers while I'm at it. I'll get a new frame next year instead hehehe
> 
> Thinking of using the Reynolds 46 rims right now eemm...



Dam he didnt say anything about the carbon rims or I would have jumped on that deal,. Infact my Wheels are on their way back from I9 I decided to replace the rrims to Black to match my new bike build 2011 SL3 Specialized. The Wheels wil be here tomorrow and the frame will be here Thursday so I will be very busy in the next few days so I can hopefully ride it on Saturday. 

How much did he offer for the Carbon Rims??

Midwest Playa
Good Time Gang cycling club 
member


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

Midwest Playa said:


> Dam he didnt say anything about the carbon rims or I would have jumped on that deal,. Infact my Wheels are on their way back from I9 I decided to replace the rrims to Black to match my new bike build 2011 SL3 Specialized. The Wheels wil be here tomorrow and the frame will be here Thursday so I will be very busy in the next few days so I can hopefully ride it on Saturday.
> 
> How much did he offer for the Carbon Rims??
> 
> ...


I PMed you about the I9 details.

Very nice Cannondale frame! Hey, it seems like you are a Cannondale fan. I have a 2005 Six 13 with the 3 carbon tubes in the front triangle. As much as I like how the Cannondale rides, it's really smooth over harsh road, yet pretty stiff when sprinting, but I recently got the itch to get a new frameset.

How much better do the new frames ride? I want to make sure I'm not just wasting my money on something shiney. I also can't decide if I want to spend the $$ on a nice traditional frameset like a R3, or just go cheap get a China carbon frameset. What do you think?

Thanks,

Ming


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

macming said:


> I PMed you about the I9 details.
> 
> Very nice Cannondale frame! Hey, it seems like you are a Cannondale fan. I have a 2005 Six 13 with the 3 carbon tubes in the front triangle. As much as I like how the Cannondale rides, it's really smooth over harsh road, yet pretty stiff when sprinting, but I recently got the itch to get a new frameset.
> 
> ...



I really love this SuperSix Cannondale, its been very good to me alot of my friends are telling me I am crazy for even trying to change it. The reason why I decided to get another frame is because if you look at my seat post its really low and nothing more. the top tube is perfect for me. I use Bont shoes and they have the lowest stack in the market and so that even mad the seat post lower.lol see pics. Otherwise IMO the Cannondale is one of the best bike made and thtis particular model 2009 is the last model that was made here in the USA. The Cannondale seat tube is longer than the Tarmac and they are both 52 Cm. So if you are looking for a frame thats in phenominal shape I will be selling this one soon. I will check your Pm regarding the I9 I will post pics in the evening so you can see the new Wheels w the Black Rim.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

macming said:


> I PMed you about the I9 details.
> 
> As much as I like how the Cannondale rides, it's really smooth over harsh road, yet pretty stiff when sprinting, but I recently got the itch to get a new frameset.
> 
> ...


Hi Ming:

The Super Six provides a ride quality that is leagues above the Six 13. It's more efficient during acceleration, provides more precise and more stable handling but is as comfortable if not more so. I will go on a limb and say that the CAAD9 is superior to the Six 13 in all the afore mentioned qualities as well. 

I think you'll get a bike of similar riding characteristics, whether you choose an SL3, Super Six or R3. All have huge down tubes, stout head tubes, enormous chain stays and razor thin seat stay.

chl


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

CHL said:


> Hi Ming:
> 
> The Super Six provides a ride quality that is leagues above the Six 13. It's more efficient during acceleration, provides more precise and more stable handling but is as comfortable if not more so. I will go on a limb and say that the CAAD9 is superior to the Six 13 in all the afore mentioned qualities as well.
> 
> ...



I agree w Chl 100 percent. The Super Six is a pure racing machine very responsive, and fast. at the same time very comfortable. I put over 4K on this frame last year including the Levi Leipheimer Granfondo in California last year and she never failed me. If this frame was not a little big on me on the seat tube I will derfintely keep it. I am 5"5 and normally I would be ok w this frame but my inseam is 28 due to short legs. so my seatpost is really low, and more than anything in as much as the bike is so comfortable,.if you look at the bike its like a midget is riding it.lol This Frame is suited best for someone whos 5/6 to 5/8 IMO. 

Ok getting back to the Topic: attached are my New Rims on my Industry Nine got em back Thursday and they look god on my new bike build SL3. Cant wait to test ride them this weekend if the weather permits. 

MidwestPlaya
Good Time Gang (GTG) Cycling Club member


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Has I-9 improved their wait time for wheels? 
I remember a year or so back, I thought about these, but I heard that it was like 6 months to get a set.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> Has I-9 improved their wait time for wheels?
> I remember a year or so back, I thought about these, but I heard that it was like 6 months to get a set.



I dropped them off last week Teusday, they got there Thursday, and they turned around and shipped them This Monday and I got them this Thursday.

I dont think they can get them any faster back to me and thats ground shipping.

Hope this help


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hmm.. That was a rebuild though. 

Well good for you and them. You have a great looking set up there.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> Hmm.. That was a rebuild though.
> 
> Well good for you and them. You have a great looking set up there.



Thanks Max 7

I was expecting to pick up my bike today and they said they needed to order a part for my Bottom bracket so maybe next week.

I cant wait to test ride that SL3 I am excited, I already know what to expect from the I9 Wheels.

Yes this was a rebuild and I made sure that they had the parts before shipping it to them I was dealing with Jacob and Jake, they are pretty Awesome to deal with.

http://www.industrynine.net/

Everyone have a Great Weekend!!

Midwest Playa:thumbsup:


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

maximum7 said:


> Hmm.. That was a rebuild though.
> 
> Well good for you and them. You have a great looking set up there.


This is the list of in stock I30 wheels I9 has. At their MSRP of $1000, I think they are a pretty good buy.

Road Wheels 

i30
Black hubs, silver spokes, silver nipples, i30 black rims x1
All silver, i30 silver rims x1
Silver hubs, black spokes, silver nipples, i30 black rims x1
Gold hubs, black spokes, gold nipples, i30 black rims x1
Red hubs, black spokes, black nipples, i30 white rims x1

Here is the link to their in stock wheels:

http://www.industrynine.net/News/p2_articleid/11

I have two I9 MTN wheelsets, and one road. So far, I can't speak enough about their exemplary customer service. Some of the best in the industry!


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

CHL said:


> Hi Ming:
> 
> The Super Six provides a ride quality that is leagues above the Six 13. It's more efficient during acceleration, provides more precise and more stable handling but is as comfortable if not more so. I will go on a limb and say that the CAAD9 is superior to the Six 13 in all the afore mentioned qualities as well.
> 
> ...





MidwestPlaya said:


> I agree w Chl 100 percent. The Super Six is a pure racing machine very responsive, and fast. at the same time very comfortable. I put over 4K on this frame last year including the Levi Leipheimer Granfondo in California last year and she never failed me. If this frame was not a little big on me on the seat tube I will derfintely keep it. I am 5"5 and normally I would be ok w this frame but my inseam is 28 due to short legs. so my seatpost is really low, and more than anything in as much as the bike is so comfortable,.if you look at the bike its like a midget is riding it.lol This Frame is suited best for someone whos 5/6 to 5/8 IMO.
> 
> Ok getting back to the Topic: attached are my New Rims on my Industry Nine got em back Thursday and they look god on my new bike build SL3. Cant wait to test ride them this weekend if the weather permits.
> 
> MidwestPlaya



THanks for the input guys! I may have a local buyer for my Six 13 with 7800 Dura Ace groupo, and I found this one with DA7900 out of Vancounver. He's asking $3000 for it, and I think that might actually be pretty fair! Is this a 2010? Any changes to 2011?

THanks,

Ming


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Heres the SL3 w the I9 I just got it today and cant wait to ride it.

Midwest Playa
Good Time Gang (GTG0 Cycling Club menber


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

MWP, that came out nicely. I like your whole build.


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

MWP, I finally made up my mind. I spoke to Industry 9 today, and went with the Reynolds Fourty Six rims in tubular form. I think they'd be close to 1100 - 1200 grams for the set. Not too shabby!

They should look like something like this, exception with Reynolds rims instead. BTW I picked up a Giant TCR Advanced SL with a DA 7900 groupo, but crappy wheels. The seller with the SuperSix got back to me today, but the carbon looked too scratche up for me, and I have my doubts to buy an used bike from a crit 1 racer. The guy's results are plastered over quite a few races just from simple Google searches.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

BunnV said:


> MWP, that came out nicely. I like your whole build.



I appreciate that Bunn, I am about to go to my friend and we will eliminate the baby blue all together and put a black stripe in its place w the white background, Should put it all in place. afterwards

MWP :thumbsup:


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

macming said:


> MWP, I finally made up my mind. I spoke to Industry 9 today, and went with the Reynolds Fourty Six rims in tubular form. I think they'd be close to 1100 - 1200 grams for the set. Not too shabby!
> 
> They should look like something like this, exception with Reynolds rims instead. BTW I picked up a Giant TCR Advanced SL with a DA 7900 groupo, but crappy wheels. The seller with the SuperSix got back to me today, but the carbon looked too scratche up for me, and I have my doubts to buy an used bike from a crit 1 racer. The guy's results are plastered over quite a few races just from simple Google searches.



Sup Ming

Dam this sport is like an addiction.lol I cant wait to see the wheels how much are they charging you for this work??

MWP


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

Midwest Playa said:


> Sup Ming
> 
> Dam this sport is like an addiction.lol I cant wait to see the wheels how much are they charging you for this work??
> 
> MWP


Actually it was too bad. I got new hub shells, spokes, new drive ring for faster engagement and labour for $260. The rims were $600 each, plus shipping. So $80 for shipping there (mailing from Canada is expensive), and $60 - $80 for shipping back. It'd be close to $1800 for everything, but still worth it in the end. 

Your new ride looks good :thumbsup: How does it compare to the super six?


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

macming said:


> Actually it was too bad. I got new hub shells, spokes, new drive ring for faster engagement and labour for $260. The rims were $600 each, plus shipping. So $80 for shipping there (mailing from Canada is expensive), and $60 - $80 for shipping back. It'd be close to $1800 for everything, but still worth it in the end.
> 
> Your new ride looks good :thumbsup: How does it compare to the super six?



Thanks Ming

I took it for a ride and the Cannondale is neck to neck with my SL3, They are both good climbers and decents are in control and predictable, The only thing I can say is the SL3 fits me better because it has a shorter seat tube in comparison the the SL3. I think the SL3 is a few grams lighter. Other than that either frame you cant go wrong. Both Top of the line Models.(

MWP


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

Midwest Playa said:


> Thanks Ming
> 
> I took it for a ride and the Cannondale is neck to neck with my SL3, They are both good climbers and decents are in control and predictable, The only thing I can say is the SL3 fits me better because it has a shorter seat tube in comparison the the SL3. I think the SL3 is a few grams lighter. Other than that either frame you cant go wrong. Both Top of the line Models.(
> 
> MWP


Oh that's awesome to hear! I should have my TCR Advanced SL by this Friday. Can't wait to take it out for a few rides 

I have a 60km mountain bike race coming up in 2 weeks, so a new roadie is definitely good motivation for some training!


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Not too bad. . .*



alexb618 said:


> i9 wheels are nice but way too loud


The high water mark for ugly azz wheelsets are Zipps. The ugliest wheels in existance IMO are Zipps.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Sup Ming 

Check it out as soon as the Limited Edition Zero Gravity NERD arrives this project is complete.

MWP


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

Midwest Playa said:


> Sup Ming
> 
> Check it out as soon as the Limited Edition Zero Gravity NERD arrives this project is complete.
> 
> MWP


Wicked! I'lll post some pictures of my TCR SL after I get my I9s back and tires glued on. :thumbsup: 

The TCR is already lighter than the Cannondale even with a 2000 gram wheelset. With the carbon I9s, I'm hoping it'd be around 14 pounds. I'll have to find a shop with a scale to find out.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

macming said:


> Wicked! I'lll post some pictures of my TCR SL after I get my I9s back and tires glued on. :thumbsup:
> 
> The TCR is already lighter than the Cannondale even with a 2000 gram wheelset. With the carbon I9s, I'm hoping it'd be around 14 pounds. I'll have to find a shop with a scale to find out.



THE STEALTH BLACK BEAUTY IS COMPLETE


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Midwest Playa said:


> THE STEALTH BLACK BEAUTY IS COMPLETE


Dope!
I gotta say my favorite part is the "Midwest Playa" sticker on the head tube. :thumbsup: 

How do you like the brakes? ..... I hear mixed reviews of those. They look sick and I love how light they are.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

BunnV said:


> Dope!
> I gotta say my favorite part is the "Midwest Playa" sticker on the head tube. :thumbsup:
> 
> How do you like the brakes? ..... I hear mixed reviews of those. They look sick and I love how light they are.


Sup Bunn

I just got em installed yesterday and I am about to go for a ride today, I will give you my feedback, I will see if they are as good as my Sram Red. 

Thanks for the compliment I got the same feedback w my friends over here w the Playa on the head tube.lol


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Midwest Playa said:


> Sup Bunn
> 
> I just got em installed yesterday and I am about to go for a ride today, I will give you my feedback, I will see if they are as good as my Sram Red.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment I got the same feedback w my friends over here w the Playa on the head tube.lol



Just a quick follow up on the Limited Edition NERD Zero Gravity Brakes

I rode with a big group today and the first thing I got complimented was the Hubs on my Industry Nine Wheels, Everyone was saying they were Sweet,:thumbsup: 

Ok back to the Brakes, they are Awesome, braking was very responsive but not harsh, if anything its the setting and getting them centered takes a bit of work otherwise they are feathery sensitive and reaction time is quick in my opinion. I love them Glad I got my Set.

Thanks Everyone and good luck in your Cycling and keep the rubber side down:thumbsup:


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

Finally got my Industry 9 wheels back. They did a GREAT job putting new hub shells, new spokes, new Sapim spokes, and Reynolds carbon tubular rims on my bike  I'm really happy with the construction quality, and for the $$, I'm stoked. Now I just have the tire on the rims stretching, while my LBS gets some quality valve extenders for me.

Sorry about the poor lighting in the photos, I only had 10 mins before i had to head out for the group ride today.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

macming said:


> Finally got my Industry 9 wheels back. They did a GREAT job putting new hub shells, new spokes, new Sapim spokes, and Reynolds carbon tubular rims on my bike  I'm really happy with the construction quality, and for the $$, I'm stoked. Now I just have the tire on the rims stretching, while my LBS gets some quality valve extenders for me.
> 
> Sorry about the poor lighting in the photos, I only had 10 mins before i had to head out for the group ride today.



Dam Mac

I think those wheels will look better on my Black Stealth bomber.lol
I want me a set. I am going to look for a used set of wheels and get them upgraded.
Awesome Looking wheels Bro:thumbsup:


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

Midwest Playa said:


> Dam Mac
> 
> I think those wheels will look better on my Black Stealth bomber.lol
> I want me a set. I am going to look for a used set of wheels and get them upgraded.
> Awesome Looking wheels Bro:thumbsup:



heheh thanks bro  I'm REALLY happy with I9's customer service, and the finish quality on these US Reynolds rims look better than the DV3Ts. I'm only judging from pictures, and have never seen a DV3T in person. Hopefully they will ride as good as they look! 

I'm still waiting for some valve extenders, and the tires are stretching right now. I'll definitely post some quick riding impressions after I get everything setup 

I think your bike looks just perfect with the black/red colour scheme, so I had to go a bit different with my black bike hehehehe..

Cheers!

Ming


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

macming said:


> heheh thanks bro  I'm REALLY happy with I9's customer service, and the finish quality on these US Reynolds rims look better than the DV3Ts. I'm only judging from pictures, and have never seen a DV3T in person. Hopefully they will ride as good as they look!
> 
> I'm still waiting for some valve extenders, and the tires are stretching right now. I'll definitely post some quick riding impressions after I get everything setup
> 
> ...



Sup Mac

Here you go this is all you need for valve extensions for a decent price. I I ordered my set, make sure to put Stans no flat liquid ok?


http://cgi.ebay.com/Continental-30m...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f08ec6f30

Take care Bro


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

Midwest Playa said:


> Sup Mac
> 
> Here you go this is all you need for valve extensions for a decent price. I I ordered my set, make sure to put Stans no flat liquid ok?
> 
> ...


Hey,

Thanks for the tip  I ordered two Topeak valve extenders, and my LBS just got them today. I should have the tires glued on tonight, yey!

Also, I have heard back from Jake @ I9, and the I45 wheelset in carbon tubular form only weighs 1130 grams. That's CRAZY light. I hope they'll hold up under my weight.


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

I finally got my valve extenders and took these wheels on their first ride yesterday. We had a bit of cross wind (30km/hr with 50km/hr gusts), and I was getting blown around a bit. More so than my Stan 340s, but nothing that'd worry me.

I find they are definitely faster into the head wind. We rode in a staggered fashion yesterday due to head/side wind, and the formation was almost all the way to the yellow line. I refuse to ride that far out, so I rode to the edge of the road, not the best place to draft. In that position, I was putting in much less effort.

Overall, these tubular wheels are comfortable, super light, stiff enough for my 200 pounds, and the brake performance is just as good as my Stans 340 with Reynolds blue pads, and DA 7900 calipers.

I'm totally satisfied with my purchase


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

macming said:


> I finally got my valve extenders and took these wheels on their first ride yesterday. We had a bit of cross wind (30km/hr with 50km/hr gusts), and I was getting blown around a bit. More so than my Stan 340s, but nothing that'd worry me.
> 
> I find they are definitely faster into the head wind. We rode in a staggered fashion yesterday due to head/side wind, and the formation was almost all the way to the yellow line. I refuse to ride that far out, so I rode to the edge of the road, not the best place to draft. In that position, I was putting in much less effort.
> 
> ...



Sup Mac

Thanks for the update now ship those wheels over here in Kansas.lol

I am definitely going to get some carbon tubs Industry 9 most likely next season


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/04/20...the-road-blacks-out-hubs-and-whites-out-rims/


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

- Anyone (else) waiting or been waiting on I25's for a while??? Who's got the inside scoop???


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

DMFT said:


> - Anyone (else) waiting or been waiting on I25's for a while??? Who's got the inside scoop???


Why don't you give Jake @ I9 a call? 

AFAIK, they shouldn't be having issues shipping the new road wheelsets


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

macming said:


> Why don't you give Jake @ I9 a call?
> 
> AFAIK, they shouldn't be having issues shipping the new road wheelsets



Or talk to Jacob hes the person I am working with on these Wheels.


----------



## keninshiro (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey Fellas,

You guys are still on this thread years later, amazing! How are your I9s holding up? I've switched many wheelsets since then, currently I've settled on a set of Neutron Ultras for my climber bike and a set of Bora Ultra 2 for my crit bike.

Custom Carl Strong Ti









Cervelo S2









Its better to change the spokes on the I9s to regular Sapim straight pulls because i experienced "turning" on the old alu spoke config. Anyway.... AWESOME bikes you guys have!

Keep ridin' dudes! 

Eric.


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

keninshiro said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> You guys are still on this thread years later, amazing! How are your I9s holding up? I've switched many wheelsets since then, currently I've settled on a set of Neutron Ultras for my climber bike and a set of Bora Ultra 2 for my crit bike.
> 
> ...


Wow nice rides!  I agree the original I9 aluminum spokes are pretty crappy, but I'm glad to say that I9 is pretty good at taking care of their customers. You can send in your old wheelset, and they'd convert the hub shells, and relace the existing rims with Sapim CX Ray spokes for about $200. The second generation wheels are pretty solid :thumbsup:


----------



## keninshiro (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Ming... hhuumm...time to email Jake.


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

keninshiro said:


> Thanks for the info, Ming... hhuumm...time to email Jake.


If you are the original owner, they may actually do everything under warranty. Keep us posted on the outcome!

I chose to go with a set of carbon tubs rims (Reynolds rims), and the wheelset came in at 1130 grams with 45mm rims. Something to think about if you are going to send your wheels in


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

Mine are being rebuilt right now. They have some of the best customer service I have experienced.


----------



## keninshiro (Jun 27, 2007)

macming said:


> If you are the original owner, they may actually do everything under warranty. Keep us posted on the outcome!
> 
> I chose to go with a set of carbon tubs rims (Reynolds rims), and the wheelset came in at 1130 grams with 45mm rims. Something to think about if you are going to send your wheels in



I am indeed the original owner... hoho...Jake might still remember me emailing him about those alu spokes..

1130gr? WOW... THAT is really light! I might go with carbon clinchers instead since i already have a set of Bora 2 tubbies.

Thanks again!:thumbsup: 

Eric.


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

keninshiro said:


> I am indeed the original owner... hoho...Jake might still remember me emailing him about those alu spokes..
> 
> 1130gr? WOW... THAT is really light! I might go with carbon clinchers instead since i already have a set of Bora 2 tubbies.
> 
> ...


Make sure you report back with pictures!


----------

